
Berkeley mayor on housing bill: 'A declaration of war against our neighborhoods' - edward
http://www.berkeleyside.com/2018/01/22/berkeley-mayor-wiener-skinner-housing-bill-declaration-war-neighborhoods
======
incomplete
jesse areguinn and his cohort took over berkeley politics in 2016 by running
on a YIMBY and pro-development platform. once in office it seems they shed
their skins and showed their true NIMBY colors. his knee-jerk and inflammatory
comments to this bill are telling.

since i live in berkeley, and the housing (and homeless) crisis here is real,
i would LOVE to see more high-density housing go up around any and all major
public transit hubs. immediately.

